# Sig 229 Enhanced Elite price check?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Found one for $900.00 good price or not? Also what price range do you think the Platnum Elite runs? Thanks all.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That seems to be the going price for one. Law enforcement prices are only about $50 bucks cheaper. Platinums are the same price. If you have the cash, you won't be disappointed with either. I have a P220 Elite in stainless and it's one of the finest shooting guns I've ever owned.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply on prices. I went back to the store and checked them both out again and the sig just seems to feel better. I'm not knocking the Kimber because it was a consideration but just the weight and balance of the Sig feels better, more like you have a actual gun in your hand. Thanks again.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I looked hard for a 229 stainless Elite .

Shopped a lot.

Prices on new were all between $1000 to $1150.

Used were running $850 to $950.

:smt1099


----------



## Higelj2 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just ordered one yesterday from Cheaper Than Dirt.. P229 Elite Stainless 9mm for $974 early christmas gift to me!! :smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Higelj2

You're gonna love it.

Nice buy.

Post a picture when you get it.

Here's mine.










:smt1099


----------



## Higelj2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just picked it up today....she's a beauty. Apparrently, I'm too new here and not allowed to post pics yet! it won't let me, not sure ..


----------

